# who has tried Acana dog food



## Unleashed (Mar 18, 2010)

for their dogs? It seems to have high ratings on alot of pet food sites. I'm just curious to here what everyone says about it. =)

and what brand do you like most?


I happen to give thumbs up to totw


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't feed it but my best friend feeds it to her 2 dogs. She has had fantastic success with it. Her dogs are 2 and 4. They have great poopies and they look wonderful.

If I could feed kibble I would go with Orijen. I just like their ingredients and I like that they are Canadian. I would also feed Acana. I can't seem to feed anything but raw to my sammie so that is what we feed.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have fed Acana (Pacifica and Prairie Harvest...or something like that lol). I actually liked it better than Orijen for my 4 because I wanted a more moderate protein content. But, I had to order it online every time, which was kind of a pain. I work at a specialty pet store and can get Orijen there, but can't get Acana there. So, I switched to Orijen. Both are excellent foods!! NOW, tho', I'm feeding Wellness CORE Reduced fat and Ocean and it's wonderful, too!!! I plan on doing a rotation with Orijen, CORE and maybe try the new Blue Wilderness formulas and the new EVO Salmon.

I was using Instinct for awhile and it was great, too, and I'll probably use some of it again in the future. They might be coming out with some new Instinct flavors, IDK... I was also using their raw medallions, but I've since gone back to just kibble and canned food. It works just as well for my dogs and is a little more cost effective.


----------



## Unleashed (Mar 18, 2010)

See, that's my issue. I switched to totw from Science Diet sensitive stomach because Riley got sick off all the filler foods besides SD. I heard some great things about Orijen but the price is sky high imo and if I could pick a food it would of course be Orijen because of the protien levels but I seen Acana and it looked like a good food and it had great ratings so i figured I would ask about it on here to get more feed back from personal experiance. I never fed my girls that because it is pricey to buy online..
Heck today we paid $50.99 for a 30lb bag of high prairie TOTW
just for free shipping because the shipping price is more than the actual product!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Unleashed said:


> See, that's my issue. I switched to totw from Science Diet sensitive stomach because Riley got sick off all the filler foods besides SD. I heard some great things about Orijen but the price is sky high imo and if I could pick a food it would of course be Orijen because of the protien levels but I seen Acana and it looked like a good food and it had great ratings so i figured I would ask about it on here to get more feed back from personal experiance. I never fed my girls that because it is pricey to buy online..
> Heck today we paid $50.99 for a 30lb bag of high prairie TOTW
> just for free shipping because the shipping price is more than the actual product!!!!!!!!


Well, the thing is that TOTW is alot lower calorie-wise than Orijen, so technically, you'd be feeding LESS of Orijen than you are of TOTW. I really like EVO; it's cheaper than Orijen, it's higher calorie, and it's grain-free. My pup did really well on the Red Meat version. He's been on Orijen puppy for the past couple of months, and will be on EVO Herring & Salmon starting this weekend.

Btw, when I say "Cheaper", I mean per pound. That's how I come up with the prices of the kibbles that I feed Cadence. EVO is by far the cheapest kibble per pound for me to buy; it's even cheaper than TOTW. It LOOKS expensive because it comes in bigger bags than TOTW or Orijen or Acana.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've heard great things about Acana and I may switch to it in the future. We've been on Orijen for 7 or 8 months now and we love it. I'd like to switch to Acana for the slightly lower protein if Nia isn't as active. I'm thinking I'll feed it in the winter when she doesn't get 4-5 hrs of exercise a day.


----------



## Unleashed (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd looove to have the girls on orijen but not for the prices. evo, i have heard both good and bad and acana aparwntly..lol! is good. thanks for the feed back guys


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I've fed it, I've liked it...but it's frequently on backorder here in the US, so I got sick of waiting for the food to be stocked. Something to think about if you live in the States.. you might not always be able to get it.


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

great post! I have also been wondering about Acana food here in the SF bay area, I can drive 30 minutes or so to get it, but don't know anyone currently feeding it now. I like the lower protein and lower price than Orijen  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> I've fed it, I've liked it...but it's frequently on backorder here in the US, so I got sick of waiting for the food to be stocked. Something to think about if you live in the States.. you might not always be able to get it.


Just want to say, you have a gorgeous group of dogs!


----------



## josh83 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have tried Acana Grasslands with my dog and she loved it but i would recommend Orijen it's made by the same company.


----------



## Kristy28 (Feb 7, 2010)

We feed our 11 month old puppy Acana large breed puppy and our 8 year old lab Acana Pacifica and they have both done amazing on it. We liked Orijen better but our puppy was having trouble on the no grain high protein food so we switched him. We then swicthed our older dog. I have noticed no difference in our lab and Acana is a lot cheaper than Orijen. I do though like the ingredients in Orijen better.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Kristy28 said:


> We feed our 11 month old puppy Acana large breed puppy and our 8 year old lab Acana Pacifica and they have both done amazing on it. We liked Orijen better but our puppy was having trouble on the no grain high protein food so we switched him. We then swicthed our older dog. I have noticed no difference in our lab and Acana is a lot cheaper than Orijen. I do though like the ingredients in Orijen better.


I just picked up a bag of Acana, we'll start the switch in a month or so...I thought Acana WAS grainfree?? Do they make a formula with grains?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Acana actually has more grain foods than grainfree. Only the "Acana Grainfree" line is 100% grain free. The others all have grain in them.


----------



## Bubbly (Mar 20, 2010)

I have fed both Acana and Orijen. I eventually settled on Orijen because I like the idea of grain free better. Good thing I'm live in the same area as the Orijen/Acana factory. There's always plenty of both brands in most pet stores in the city and I secretly hope they're all fresh when I pick them up.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Theres a regular acana and provincial (grain free). I rotate all 3 flavors (chicken, fish, lamb ) of the provincial formula and my dog does really well on it. Its a good option for people who are concerned with high protein levels. (although some consider 33% to be high as well).


----------



## MrScout (May 7, 2010)

Where can I find or order on line Acana Large Breed Puppy? I am in Atlanta and the only Acana I can find here are the grain frees.....can't seem to find them online either, except in Canada. My pup just can't adjust to Orijen large breed puppy, have tried twice. He's a 5 month old chessie. Have tried mixing very slowly for over 2 weeks last time, when we get over 1/2 and 1/2, runs get bad. Thanks!!


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Why not try the grain free, its lower protein, so may work for sensitive dog.


----------



## MrScout (May 7, 2010)

Yeah I might, but I'd like to find the large breed puppy if possible. Will check the calcuim/phosphorous on the grain free though....thanks. Let me know if you come across a site that has it please!


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

I just returned a bag of the Acana Prairie. It just concerned me because my 6 month old Irish setter puppy was raised on Eukanuba, after four days of only about 20% Acana to 80% of the Euk he had mucusy stools. On Euk his stool was firm. I did't want to risk going further because he has been unable to do the same introduction to Wellness Large Breed puppy as well. Its a bit frustrating since I feel like I will never get him on a better food. I wanted to get rid of wheat, corn and soy in this diet. I don't mind oats or brown rice. Wasn't looking for totally grain free and didn't want a super high protein level at his age. Was talked into to trying this at a grain free health food store for dogs. I have now just ordered Fromm Gold for him to try instead. I think Acana looks great but it didn't work for him. The calcium level in Acana are fine for large breed puppies though. I was sure to check that first. Maybe I should have tried their large breed puppy because it has oats as the second ingredient but I am unable to buy it here and I do not want to be stuck ordering online. Fromm Gold is hard to find here as well but this store ordered it for me.


----------



## MrScout (May 7, 2010)

losinsusan said:


> I just returned a bag of the Acana Prairie. It just concerned me because my 6 month old Irish setter puppy was raised on Eukanuba, after four days of only about 20% Acana to 80% of the Euk he had mucusy stools. On Euk his stool was firm.  I did't want to risk going further because he has been unable to do the same introduction to Wellness Large Breed puppy as well. Its a bit frustrating since I feel like I will never get him on a better food. I wanted to get rid of wheat, corn and soy in this diet. I don't mind oats or brown rice. Wasn't looking for totally grain free and didn't want a super high protein level at his age. Was talked into to trying this at a grain free health food store for dogs. I have now just ordered Fromm Gold for him to try instead. I think Acana looks great but it didn't work for him. The calcium level in Acana are fine for large breed puppies though. I was sure to check that first. Maybe I should have tried their large breed puppy because it has oats as the second ingredient but I am unable to buy it here and I do not want to be stuck ordering online. Fromm Gold is hard to find here as well but this store ordered it for me.



Good luck with the Fromm. Our puppy was started on Eukanuba by the breeder and we switched him to Wellness large breed puppy without too much trouble. He's been fine on it up to now, 5 months. Got very runny on Wellness. He is teething pretty bad, don't know if that had anything to do with it but we just switched him to Innova large puppy and that went well after trying to go to Orijen twice......we went really slow but couldn't get past 1/2 way. Maybe I overfed somewhat, but don't think so. Have a 2 year old pointer who took 2 months to get regular on Orijen but once he did has been fine for a year. Switch between Oriijen and Horizon Legacy, also very good food.


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe I will try just doing it slower but we never get past half way either. Wellness was my first choice for him but his anal glands filled because his stool was too soft, that is my problem, his anals filled twice now in two months with me messing around with food. At this point I might be stuck on Euk rather than spending the money to keep having the vet empty him out the little fishy butt guy.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

We looovee Acana grain-free. Currently we rotate between Grasslands and Prairie Harvest. We were on Natures Variety Instinct before for about 9 months and did really well on that too but Acana is even better for Jackson. 2 small firm poopies a day (and they don't even smell that bad at all!) No stomach issues, great coat, great teeth, no gas, love it.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

i feed a rotation of acana wild prairie, acana grasslands, acana pacifica (fish), and acana lamb and apple. once in a while i'll use acana largebreed. my dogs do great on these foods. i have a GSD and GSD/ malinois mix.


----------

